# help me find a bridge



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
I am in search of a simple bridge (not a trestle). The main criteria is that it cant have any bracing above the track. The bridge may be used as a steaming area and needs to be open for access. What are some bridge styles that I could use. I would prefer to build it out of wood but am open to suggestions. If it matters, the length will be somewhere between 12" and 24". And simple is better!
thanks,
Matt


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Matt 

Here is a simple wooden bridge I made out of plain old pine. I nailed it together and then stained it. After the stain dried, I soaked it in used motor oil for a few days. 

Randy


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a very simple bridge. 











It's made out of square PVC downspout, with styrene angle and "T" shapes glued to it. I stole the idea from Bob McCown of the LSC forum


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cedar 1 x 6 x 24" from a fence


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB had a plastic bridge and you did not have to place the side supports on it. It was 300mm, just under 12 inches. 

Garden metal makes bridges in 12 inch increments in the girder style. 

http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com/ 

Railings are optoional on this bridge.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a how-to article on building a simple, cheap deck girder bridge that was published in the February, 2001 Garden Railways magazine, pp 56-59. Not master builder stuff but might be just what you're looking for.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------

